

Steve Jobs, 1996: "Good Artists Copy, Great Artists Steal" - 32ftpersecond
http://gizmodo.com/5483914/steve-jobs-1996-good-artists-copy-great-artists-steal

======
gruseom
It wasn't Picasso, but Eliot.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041138>

